# Dog Lake, Missinabie Ontario, Pike help



## Phil160

I'm going to Dog lake the first week of June and this will be our fourth year going to Ernie's. We target Walleye and Pike, and have done well on the Walleyes but not so much on the Pike. I've found that the hammer handles are plentiful in the back of Emily bay but looking for bigger fish with a little more attitude! I was wondering if any fellow fishermen/women have had any luck with them. If so I can you point me in the right direction? What are your favorite tactics and baits?

Thanks in advance,
Phil


----------



## Beartreed

Never been to Dog Lake but the last week of May we're headed near Chapleau. This will be my 27th straight year north of the border. Trolling with #14 huskey jerks is usually can't miss on pike. Also casting under and around fallen trees. We usually troll in 6-15 feet of water.Around islands is also another good spot to try


----------



## Phil160

Thanks for the advice Beartreed. I'll try the little deeper water and sounds like I need to get some bigger body baits. Whats your go to colors? I like the walleye, perch colors and black and silver the best but maybe I need something else. Have a great time in canada we'll probably pass you on our way up. I can't wait!


----------



## steel4chips

My FIL has a cabin on Dog Lake Bay 57, and I have been going up there multiple times per year for the last 9 years and consistently catch my largest pike around large rockpiles (5-12 ft) in the deeper basins (>30 ft), with very few weeds. I am fond of throwing large soft swimbaits working them like a crankbait (using a jig head) or like a jerk bait (slightly waited swim bait hook). I have also recently had luck fly fishing with larger flies. One of my favorite tactics is to catch a few walleyes around these areas and then throw the large stuff, I think the big fellas key in on the struggling walleye and then find your bait.


----------



## MDH

We've had our best luck in the spring in the shallow bays near structure (rocks) with slip bobbers and minnows. I've never fished there in the middle of June, only memorial weekend and also early August. We've had a few in the 40's and lots of mid 30s. I think if you want to troll you should try jointed rapalas shallow and I've had good luck in deeper water during the day running deep running rebels in firetiger color, as well as blue. I hope this helps! Can't wait till' August. We've been staying at Ernie's for over 20 years. Good luck!

MDH


----------



## Phil160

Thanks, Steel4chips. that sounds like you got figured out I know of quite few rock piles that I'll try that on we are already there catching walleye anyway !


----------



## Phil160

Thanks MDH, what size minnows are you floating? I'll give it a shot. Last year kenny told me to float a sucker under the railroad bridge around to the left of his place but didn't have any luck. Maybe I was the sucker after I bought one for seven dollars.


----------



## MDH

Phil160 said:


> Thanks MDH, what size minnows are you floating? I'll give it a shot. Last year kenny told me to float a sucker under the railroad bridge around to the left of his place but didn't have any luck. Maybe I was the sucker after I bought one for seven dollars.


Hilarious! He does love that spot, and I've seen him crush the eyes there. We typically don't have great luck with big sucker minnows. We just use the regular walleye minnows and get pike on those. The biggest pike landed by our group was my Dad's 42 incher and he caught it with a bobber and a leech on 6lb line! So you never know! Pm me for more details if you want to trade some spots. 

MDH

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil160

MDH said:


> Hilarious! He does love that spot, and I've seen him crush the eyes there. We typically don't have great luck with big sucker minnows. We just use the regular walleye minnows and get pike on those. The biggest pike landed by our group was my Dad's 42 incher and he caught it with a bobber and a leech on 6lb line! So you never know! Pm me for more details if you want to trade some spots.
> 
> MDH
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
yeah, he must love that spot i think that he tells everyone about it. we've done ok there with walleye, my dad caught a 35 inch pike there jigging with a leach and it slammed it, your right you just never know. 
I'll send you a pm


----------



## Beartreed

Our groups go to color is blue with orange belly


----------



## huntingnut

I go up the week before Memorial Day between Wawa and Chapleau. At that time year we seem to catch all the big ones in the afternoon and on windy days, water depth anywhere from 2 to 15ft. My go to lure is a #4 Red & White Mepps (plain) and I cut the head off Mr. Twister and Power bait grubs and attach the tail to the Mepps.


----------



## noshow

We never tried for pike on dog lake but we did take the boat to one end of dog lake, parked, grabbed our gear and walked through the woods to another little lake drove across that lake and parked, then again took our gear through the woods to another little lake and slammed the pike all day long on large rapalas and daredevil spoons in red and white, and yellow with red diamonds. We did well trolling in 10' to 15' of water along weed beds and also did good casting next to the beaver dams. Big pike and lots of them.


----------



## skidooboy

make sure you check with ernie, as of right now, they still have LOTS OF SNOW AND ICE. we were there less than two weeks ago, and the lakes had 2-3 FEET of ice still. going to be a late thaw. Ski


----------



## Phil160

Beartreed said:


> Our groups go to color is blue with orange belly


Thanks for the reply. Looking like I'm going to need another tackle box!


----------



## Phil160

noshow said:


> We never tried for pike on dog lake but we did take the boat to one end of dog lake, parked, grabbed our gear and walked through the woods to another little lake drove across that lake and parked, then again took our gear through the woods to another little lake and slammed the pike all day long on large rapalas and daredevil spoons in red and white, and yellow with red diamonds. We did well trolling in 10' to 15' of water along weed beds and also did good casting next to the beaver dams. Big pike and lots of them.


Sounds fun and I bet I could talk a couple guys in our group to try portage to another lake. What are the names of the lakes? how far are the other lakes?


----------



## Phil160

skidooboy said:


> make sure you check with ernie, as of right now, they still have LOTS OF SNOW AND ICE. we were there less than two weeks ago, and the lakes had 2-3 FEET of ice still. going to be a late thaw. Ski


Thanks for the heads up gonna call Ernie tomorrow.


----------



## Phil160

skidooboy said:


> make sure you check with ernie, as of right now, they still have LOTS OF SNOW AND ICE. we were there less than two weeks ago, and the lakes had 2-3 FEET of ice still. going to be a late thaw. Ski


Wow thats alot of ice, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kzoofisher

Phil160 said:


> Wow thats alot of ice, thanks for the heads up.


I'm headed there in July so the ice ought to be gone by then. . Heard yesterday that there was open water at the shoreline but still plenty mid lake. Won't be long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bushwhacker

That's about right, was just up there, breaking up from shoreline, but should be opening up good by the weekend.

Bushwhacker


----------



## limpinglogan

I was fishing a small bay on Dog lake last year the first week of June and hooked a 20" pike on a Rapala Shad Rap. We had been catching a lot of hammer handles and this twenty-incher was actually on the bigger side in terms of what we had been catching....Suddenly an absolute monster Goliath pike surged up from a weed bed and speared the fish I had hooked...it actually grabbed it in its mouth and purposed out of the water with my fish in its mouth and started swimming away with it...this thing was an absolute giant...50+ inches long with a crazy amount of girth. 

It eventually let go of my fish and I landed the 20"er with bite marks in its side...

I do not have any tips but maybe my story will give you some confidence when searching for big pike on Dog Lake.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I'm headed up there in late june. What lb test line should I have on for the size of Pike that can hit ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phil160

limpinglogan said:


> I was fishing a small bay on Dog lake last year the first week of June and hooked a 20" pike on a Rapala Shad Rap. We had been catching a lot of hammer handles and this twenty-incher was actually on the bigger side in terms of what we had been catching....Suddenly an absolute monster Goliath pike surged up from a weed bed and speared the fish I had hooked...it actually grabbed it in its mouth and purposed out of the water with my fish in its mouth and started swimming away with it...this thing was an absolute giant...50+ inches long with a crazy amount of girth.
> 
> It eventually let go of my fish and I landed the 20"er with bite marks in its side...
> 
> I do not have any tips but maybe my story will give you some confidence when searching for big pike on Dog Lake.


I like your story that must have been a riot! Good to hear, its a positive outlook with your story and the tips that everyone is giving.


----------



## Phil160

Anita, I like to run braided fireline 8 or 10 lb test then a steel leader is a must IMO. Fireline is tough but it can chafe (spelling?) If ran across rocks. I check it often while reeling in lures.


----------



## Phil160

I forgot to add that you can loosen your drag if you think your line might not hold up. I've also had to follow a sturgeon with the boat on the detriot river once so there are ways to still land big fish when line or pole is to "small".


----------



## TK81

I fish the lake below Dog and we go the 3rd week of June every year. The pike are in the little bays where creeks dump in. Bait stacks up and the pike will rips spoons. No monsters, but lots of fish in the 8 to 12 lb range and occasionally fish in the 15 lb range. My guess is that you could score the same way on Dog. We are partial to gold Syclops spoons in the #5 size.

Not every inlet will hold fish. Quietly motor or better yet coast up into the inlet area and fan cast the perimeter. If nothing after 5 to 10 minutes, then motor up or down the lake to the next inlet. Eventually you will find the jackpot. The bigger the creek flowing in, the better your chances.

We have hooked a couple brutes that have managed to get us into the wood or rocks, but I suspect most of the truly giant fish stay out deep following the whitefish.


----------



## Phil160

Thanks for the tips TK81, what you are saying makes alot of sence will give it a good go. I know of a large river flowing into dog in a northern bay. If I remember right the regs say that its closed to fishing the mouth out to seven hundred feet. I better read the regulations again. Thanks again


----------



## huntingnut

I talked to a guy at Gander Mountain yesterday, he said that 101 somewhere between Wawa and Chapleau is closed, because a section was washed out. Has anyone heard the same? I'm sending a email to my friend up there to find out if this is true or not.


----------



## Bushwhacker

101 was closed east of the Missinabie turnoff, but has been reopened. Problem now is that Chapleau area got 8 inches of snow overnight.

Bushwhacker


----------



## skidooboy

101 and 17 were closed for a few days this fall due to road failures after a freak rain/flood event. they temp fixed most of the issues at that time. 

they closed 101 and 17 for snow and dangerous conditions this weekend though. south of chapleau (flame lake area) rec'd about 14" of snow. with the late winter no spring, it will take a while for the water temp to come up and the fish to get active. slow down your presentations, and go smaller on bait and line choices. 

good luck, and tight lines everyone. Ski


----------



## bullydog324

We are heading to dog lake June 5th.
It will be my first trip there. Hope to catch a few fish and just have a relaxing time with friends and family.


----------



## Phil160

Thanks ski, hope they start getting some warmer weather I was hoping we would hit post walleye spawn but isn't looking like it. Might have to take some extra meals. As like you said they won't be very aggressive at all. 

Bullydog where are you staying? You'll have a good time, beautiful lake with lots of fish to be had, lets hour that water warms up a little. we'll be at ernie's the 1-8 fishing from a 16 foot smokercraft tiller. If you see me say hey.


----------



## MDH

I second the thought of fishing inlets. My buddy landed a fat 41 incher trolling a smaller jointed rapala in perch color in front of Brothers creek. It is true that you can't fish the area where the dog river dumps into the main lake. Same thing with another creek up in bay 57, but I can't remember the name. One year back in the 90s we actually were iced out on Dog memorial weekend. Had to fish some smaller lakes the first 2 days of our trip until it opened up. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyerick

We went the second week of June a few years ago, caught quite a few pike around the beaver houses. Also a really good smallmouth lake. Our group caught over 300 walleyes on that trip as well. We were trolling harnesses in as little as three feet of water out to twelve feet. Most locals anchor and use slip bobbers and leeches.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Headed up in a week. Anyone have a good perch spot?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil160

Thanks guys for all the input, got on the mnr's sure and saved all of the regs. There are a few fish sanctuaries that are closed to fishing all year. Dog lake is in zone seven on there map. 

smallmouth are plentiful in murry and mcmurty lake around shorelines and islands

phil


----------



## Phil160

We've caught a few perch on both ends of dog narrows. The part of the lake where you go under the railroad bridge behind the little island is a weed bed, but I would call it good but I guess it might be a place to start. this was also when the water temp swas up in the mid 50's and up. Also got some at the very other end south west of the bridge near the islands back in there were some weed beds. Hope it helps. let us know what you find. water temp as well. 
Good luck phil


----------



## Cabin8Hoosiers

Look for the creek inlet in Pioneer Bay or some call it Bay 61. Jig and Minnow should work well. We've also fished the shoreline along the railroad tracks and have had a lot of luck. 

For pike we head to Emily Bay. The deeper in the bay you go the more pike you will find. Its full of woods and weeds that the pike love. It also warms the fastest of any bay on the lake. 

Lets hope for a warm wind to bust up the ice. We heard from Charlie today and we may be cutting it awful close for opening day. Hopefully I see you all at Young's on Friday.


----------



## john decker

where is ernies??we used to go up to camp missinabi,took everything in by boat.it was run by a guy named ken,super nice guy.he drowned when we were up there last time right out front bringing in diesel fuel for generator.after getting hasseled at game/fish check on 17 on the way home[we were legal]i told myself canada wont see another penny from me.never hit any big pike but my brother took a 11lb walleye in june just west of camp on a slip bobber and leach.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Ill let you guys know how the water (or lack of) is. We've caught our biggest pike just fishing for eyes on slips with minnows hooked just below the dorsal fin. Let's em swim around. Fishing in about 12' near creek inlets. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bullydog324

My brother in law rented us a cabin at the northern walleye lodge. 
We leave the reservations up to him. This is my first time going to Canada in quite a few years.


----------



## Anita Dwink

That's who we booked with for late june. When are you going up Bullydog ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyerick

Were going to Kamp Kinniwabi the week of June 15th, Kamp Kinniwabi is not on a lake so it is cheaper, but can access lots of lakes within 45 minutes. May hit Dog lake one evening for eyes. A good pike lake not far from Ernie's is called Oriole or Baltimore lake. Kenny, Ernie's son should be able to point you in the right direction. Be careful with him though, he is out to make a buck (I can't blame) and wants to guide you into lakes for a fee, that he could easily just tell you how to get them on a map. Looking at the web cams on www.canadianfishing.com site. The ice went off Lake Chapleau last week and the water is extremely high. They had lots of snow up there this year.


----------



## bullydog324

Anita Dwink said:


> That's who we booked with for late june. When are you going up Bullydog ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are going up June 5th.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Ill be on dog lake the 8th-12th. We
Normally don't fish dog alot we portage to other smaller lakes in area. The pike have been running smaller in the last couple years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil160

Thanks again everyone for posting there tips I appreciate them all. 

We wouldn't rule out going to another lake close by Will have to get some maps online and look into where they are. WalleyeRick what time/ part of the day do they seem to bite the best on the other two lakes? 

Thanks Phil


----------



## walleyerick

Phil160 said:


> Thanks again everyone for posting there tips I appreciate them all.
> 
> We wouldn't rule out going to another lake close by Will have to get some maps online and look into where they are. WalleyeRick what time/ part of the day do they seem to bite the best on the other two lakes?
> 
> Thanks Phil


Evenings were far and away the best. Keep in mind up that far North from here until mid July, it gets dark at 10:30pm or later and the sun will start rising around 4:30am.


----------



## Phil160

walleyerick said:


> Evenings were far and away the best. Keep in mind up that far North from here until mid July, it gets dark at 10:30pm or later and the sun will start rising around 4:30am.


Thanks for the info, I was hoping you would say evenings because the mornings come early enough after the long days of fishing.


----------



## Phil160

MDH I sent you a pm about a week ago let me know if it didn't come through. 
Thanks Phil


----------



## blackghost

I'm headed up to Camp Missanabi on Saturday and I found this thread and though I might see if I can get a reply on a couple questions.

1. Has anyone fished for whitefish and lakers up there? Any tips?

2. For walleye should I focus on stream inlets (where allowed by regulations) and fish jigs really slow on the bottom? Or do you think trolling might work with Hot&Tots and other cranks?

I'll report back upon my return for those of you headed up in June.

Thanks.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

blackghost said:


> I'm headed up to Camp Missanabi on Saturday and I found this thread and though I might see if I can get a reply on a couple questions.
> 
> 1. Has anyone fished for whitefish and lakers up there? Any tips?
> 
> 2. For walleye should I focus on stream inlets (where allowed by regulations) and fish jigs really slow on the bottom? Or do you think trolling might work with Hot&Tots and other cranks?
> 
> I'll report back upon my return for those of you headed up in June.
> 
> Thanks.


Crawler harnesses thunder sticks and jigs. Chartuse is my go to color it's darker water up there. When I fish dog lake I fish the bays like core shack eagles nest Indian and fifty seven bay. But they all are good with a certain wind. Normally tip jigs with leeches this will be my first year trying plastics instead. I tried jigging for lake trout and whitefish outside of Emily bay but no luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cabin8Hoosiers

We just returned and to say the least fishing was tough. The winds were like none we've ever see coming from the north and east most of the week. 

Walleyes are still in pre-spawn mode. We caught a lot of big males on the west end of Emily Bay and near the Pioneer Camp. Mostly trolling the shallow breaks and a little jigging with a jig and minnow. The females that we caught still had unmatured eggs in their belly's.

Laker fishing was good in the bays. Caught a few in Pioneer, Coreshack, and out in front of Emily. 

I'm sure the water is warming up. We had a few days with the water temp around 46 but most days it was in the low 40's

I guess three days of rain will do that for you. 

Best of luck guys.


----------



## Phil160

Thanks for the report cabin 8. We are leaving early Saturday morning I can't wait!


----------



## KlotzLakeCamp

Our pike like bright pink, blue/silver combo, bright orange and of course, the old red/white combo. We use a special bait called a strip-on. It has a big blade with beads on a metal shaft about 5" long. You slide a tube or we use smelt up the shaft and connect a double Mustad hook. The weight of the bait is such that you need no sinkers. We troll with these in about 5 to 7 feet of water, or cast into great looking spots in the bull-rushes. 

Have fun - that's the most important thing! I've caught several pike over 40" using this lure.


----------



## MDH

Cabin8Hoosiers said:


> We just returned and to say the least fishing was tough. The winds were like none we've ever see coming from the north and east most of the week.
> 
> Walleyes are still in pre-spawn mode. We caught a lot of big males on the west end of Emily Bay and near the Pioneer Camp. Mostly trolling the shallow breaks and a little jigging with a jig and minnow. The females that we caught still had unmatured eggs in their belly's.
> 
> Laker fishing was good in the bays. Caught a few in Pioneer, Coreshack, and out in front of Emily.
> 
> I'm sure the water is warming up. We had a few days with the water temp around 46 but most days it was in the low 40's
> 
> I guess three days of rain will do that for you.
> 
> Best of luck guys.


Thanks for the report! I know the weather was not your friend, buy you made the most of it. I've been up there in June with ice still on the lake, and other times the same weekend where it's 85. You just never know. Hope it's better for you next year. 

MDH

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyerick

Any word on how bad the blackfly's, no see-ums, skeeters are this year?


----------



## KlotzLakeCamp

If it's anything like us, we haven't seen any yet. It's cold - it actually snowed here today. But no doubt - when it does start to warm up (which they're calling for that later this week), those little buggers will be out in full force. And they LOVE Michigan blood! haha


----------



## blackghost

My dad and I fished from 5/25-5/31 and found the fishing a bit slow. We did have a good time though.

Our totals for the week:
4 Lake Trout (between 15" and 25")
2 Whitefish (5 lbs each!)
25 Walleye (4 over 17", biggest 21")
5 Pike (between 22" and 28")

All the fish we kept had their bellies full of mayfly larvae.

We found most of the walleye in 30-35 fow.


----------



## bullydog324

Thanks for the report blackghost. I am headed up there in the morning.


----------



## lodge lounger

Anyone ever stay at Fox's Den Lodge? How was it?


----------



## Phil160

We just got Saturday the 8th and the fishing was very tough. cold front came through onFriday night and Saturday. We even had some sleet on Sunday. East winds for the majority of the week. The temperature started to climb as the week went on and by Thursday the black flies and skeeters were really thick. We caught about 25 pike the largest being 33 inches most came trolling and casting body baits. The rest were caught while jigging for walleye. As for the Walleye we caught around 150 and most were pretty small but we did manage to catch some really nice ones 29, 28, and a 26 inches. Probably 15 to 20 in the 15 - 20 inch range. The surface water temp started in the 50's and by the end of the week in the shallower bays were in the mid 60's. The fishing was very slow but we still had a lot of fun and made great memories. 

good luck to everyone on your trips and have fun.
Phil


----------



## kyleomt

walleyerick said:


> We went the second week of June a few years ago, caught quite a few pike around the beaver houses. Also a really good smallmouth lake. Our group caught over 300 walleyes on that trip as well. We were trolling harnesses in as little as three feet of water out to twelve feet. Most locals anchor and use slip bobbers and leeches.


Any tips on where you nailed the walleye? coreshack? football rock? the water falls?


----------



## kzoofisher

kyleomt said:


> Hey Phil
> this will be my second time at dog lake... got skunked on pike the first time. any tips on locations? baits?
> any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


I've only been to Dog once but we caught pike on spinner baits in every reed bed we threw at. No giants, plenty 28"-34".


----------



## noshow

We were told where to go by the owners of the lodge we rented where to go and how to get there. They had the boats set up at each lake and all we had to do was carry our gear through the woods. We went up there twice and the last time was about 15yrs ago and I remember it like it was yesterday. We also would anchor in the deep water and fish lake trout with jig heads and sucker minnows. That was a riot. As far as the walleye the place we rented gave us a map and it would have the locations marked on it where to fish pike, walleye, and lake trout. The one thing we noticed about the walleye is when the wind blows to the shoreline those would be the best places to find the walleye because it would blow the baitfish near the shore. Lots of rock in dog lake. We found walleye everywhere on that lake. We did fish at night and that is when we caught the big ones but let me tell you, there isnt any city lights or anything and man is it dark.


----------



## noshow

The place we stayed was at Ernies in case your wondering. They are the ones that told us about the lake for pike and had the maps for fishing. No complaints about them at all.


----------



## kyleomt

noshow said:


> The place we stayed was at Ernies in case your wondering. They are the ones that told us about the lake for pike and had the maps for fishing. No complaints about them at all.


Thanks a bunch for the reply!
Unfortunately our camp wasnt really all that specific locations... norther walleye lodge


noshow said:


> The place we stayed was at Ernies in case your wondering. They are the ones that told us about the lake for pike and had the maps for fishing. No complaints about them at all.


Sorry... the computer threw out my reply before i was ready to hit send. I dont suppose you are still in possession of that map ernie gave you?


----------



## Phil160

kyleomt said:


> Hey Phil
> this will be my second time at dog lake... got skunked on pike the first time. any tips on locations? baits?
> any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


As someone else already said the reed beds are a decent place, it's just kind of a pain to fish... We catch a few all over mostly while trolling for walleye. Catch a few incidentals on jigs as well. Look for places with a little current where the lake necks down, we typically catch a couple in these areas as well. 

When are you going? I'll be up there june 4th through the 12th. Staying at Erines.


----------



## kzoofisher

Phil160 said:


> Staying at Erines


 WHAT!! Has the transgender thing moved north of the border, too??



Sorry, couldn't help myself. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## kyleomt

Phil160 said:


> As someone else already said the reed beds are a decent place, it's just kind of a pain to fish... We catch a few all over mostly while trolling for walleye. Catch a few incidentals on jigs as well. Look for places with a little current where the lake necks down, we typically catch a couple in these areas as well.
> 
> When are you going? I'll be up there june 4th through the 12th. Staying at Erines.


I'll miss you by a week. ..I'm also staying at northern walleye lodge. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kyleomt

kzoofisher said:


> WHAT!! Has the transgender thing moved north of the border, too??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. Good luck and tight lines.


Lol I.don't get it


----------



## Phil160

I


kzoofisher said:


> WHAT!! Has the transgender thing moved north of the border, too??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. Good luck and tight lines.


I don't get it.


----------



## Phil160

kyleomt said:


> I'll miss you by a week. ..I'm also staying at northern walleye lodge. Thanks for the tips!


No problem, good luck!!


----------



## kzoofisher

You had a typo that changed Ernie's to Erines.


----------

